

Music Piracy - yotamros
http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/music-piracy/

======
klez
If I have an apple, you have an apple and you give me your apple, you remain
with no apple and I have two.

If you have an idea, I have an idea and you tell me your idea, we both have
two ideas now.

Music is not a good. Your argument is invalid.

If music business would shut down tomorrow I won't lose anyting. It's full of
artists using Creative Commons licences that still make music despite not
being payed for it.

It's the business model that is wrong. You shouldn't make money from selling
CDs. You should make money from live performance. And if you are not a good
live performer you won't get a dime for me anyways.

So please stop with the argument of stealing. If I go into a shop and put a CD
in my poket, yes, I'm stealing a physical good.

If I download an album from bittorrent I'm not stealing. I wouldn't have
bought that album anyways, so it's not a loss for you.

P.S.: before you start with nonsense like "You are not in a position to talk
about this", I'm a producer who lets people download his music for free.

~~~
yotamros
If the music industry shut down tomorrow you'd have a lot less quality music
to listen to. Artists who rely on selling music, licensing it, playing live
shows, etc. would have to get day jobs to support themselves, hence have less
time to make good music.

Why would you download a song from bittorrent if you have no interest in
buying it? Are you just interested in collecting music you don't like?

I don't see much difference between stealing physical goods and intellectual
properties. I wonder why you, a music producer, would take the time to defend
people who steal music?

~~~
klez
About your first point, it's a bit surprising seeing someone on HN saying
that.

I'm sure we can agree that free software (as in freedom) is also made for free
(as in free beer) and it's on average of good quality, if not better, compared
to proprietary software.

About not downloading music since you are not interested, well, I admit you
have a good point.

Personally it's been a while since I downloaded music last, so I'll make an
example about movies.

I download a movie, watch it, don't like it, never watch it again, delete it
from my hard drive. How can I do this if I paid for a movie? Renting? Theater?
Yes, that could work.

The important thing, IMHO, is re-balancing the power between the entertainment
industries and the consumers.

\--

About your last point, see the point about free software.

But maybe it's just me. Maybe I don't see a problem in sharing music because
it's not a source of income for me. But then I think about professionals like
NIN or Radiohead who let people download their album and still manage not not
to starve...

My point is still that it's the revenue scheme that needs to change. If a
business is not profitable because of technological changes, it needs to adapt
or die. Or, as of today, we would have to listen just to live music, because
the performers of the time thought that recording music was stealing.

